# Insulin in Dubai



## scum_frog (Apr 19, 2017)

hi all
ive been a type 1 diabetic for many many years now.
i will be moving to dubai soon and need some answers on the following questions.

1- how much does the Novorapid and Lantus cost in Dubai.
2-do i need a doctor prescription to buy them or are they sold off the shelf.
3- can i take with me from my home town around 10 pens of each , or will they get confiscated in the airport ?
4- above questions goes for lipitor too .

thanks guys...


----------



## scum_frog (Apr 19, 2017)

111 views and not a single reply..! common guys..


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

scum_frog said:


> hi all
> ive been a type 1 diabetic for many many years now.
> i will be moving to dubai soon and need some answers on the following questions.
> 
> ...


1 - Novorapid is about 200 AED for a box of 6 pens, don't use Lantus so not sure, my long acting (Levemir) is much more expensive, closer to 700 AED for box of 6 pen. 
2 - You can buy off shelf, but if you have insurance which covers pre existing conditions go to Dr and get prescription, then pens are free. Still have to pay for needles and blood sticks depending on insurer. Some provide these also. 
3 - I have never been stopped at Dubai International for carrying weeks worth of supplies, but I always would recommend you have a letter from a Dr stating condition you have and what you take to manage it. 
4 - Check if your medication is on restricted items list.


----------

